
Show HN: The Product Person – 100+ curated articles to 10x your product skills - antdke
https://theproductperson.com/
======
musicale
This was not what the title implied it would be.

Uh... how about a web page where you can just read them? Or, you know, a blog?

I'm tired of web sites asking me to sign up for their stupid newsletter, and I
don't like stupid tricks like "oh look at this great stuff...... which you
can't get unless you let us spam you." Usually followed by confirm-shaming.

No thanks.

------
anotheryou
Why a newsletter? I'd happily just skim through the list.

------
haecceity
Are product skills mostly domain or industry specific?

~~~
antdke
There are article examples on the landing page. They demonstrate good examples
of the kinds of articles that'll appear on the newsletter.

I hope to start kind of broad then narrow into specific areas based off of
feedback from the audience. I don't want to shoot in the dark haha

